# Baby Shower Smoke



## smokin backyard (May 17, 2013)

I've been meaning to start this thread all week, but I've been too busy til now…

I am cooking for my wife's baby shower on 6/1. Over the course of the day we are expecting around 50-60 people. So far the menu is PP and ribs. We are also giving little 5oz bottles of homemade sauce as favors. 

Last week I started the PP marathon. Started with 15.5 pounds ended up with 7.5 cooked and pulled. Enjoy the Q-view below! 

Today is round 2! Smoker is warming up as I type. 18.5 going in today!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 17, 2013





Fat cap all scored up and ready for some rubbin!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 17, 2013





All rubbed up!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 17, 2013





In the smoker!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 17, 2013





Bark…













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 17, 2013





Our test label for the favors. Madison is going to be my daughters name!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 17, 2013)

Cool , and I know you enjoyed doing it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Enjoyed the Q-view and a BIG  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to Madison . Be sure to send Q-view of her .

Have fun and ...


----------



## smokin backyard (May 19, 2013)

Well got thru a marathon pp smoke thus weekend! 24 hour smoke for 2 9# shoulders. Had a stall around midnight at 174 that lasted for a couple hours but I let it do its thing without foiling. I only took one pic but its a good bark shot after a good 6 hour cooler nap while I did the same!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 19, 2013






Ribs are next on the agenda, which leads me to a question… how well do cooked ribs hold up in the freezer (vacu sealed) and what is the texture like upon reheating? 
My plan is to smoke the ribs the day before and then reheat on the grill prior to serving. I plan in making 6 racks but I have to half them to fit in the racks. So it's going to be at least 2 rounds. The more I can do before hand the better!


----------



## rstr hunter (May 19, 2013)

I'd probably just put the ribs in the fridge instead of freezing them since you are planning to grill them the next day.  Might make for less of a headache trying to freeze and thaw in less than 24 hours.  Congrats on the upcomming arrival.


----------



## smokin backyard (May 20, 2013)

Rstr Hunter said:


> I'd probably just put the ribs in the fridge instead of freezing them since you are planning to grill them the next day.  Might make for less of a headache trying to freeze and thaw in less than 24 hours.  Congrats on the upcomming arrival.


Just to clarify... If I freeze them I will cook them this weekend.

The more I think about it, it might be nice for the last batch of ribs to be finishing up as guests arrive. That way they can see the smoker in action for some ohhhs and ahhhs!


----------



## smokin backyard (May 31, 2013)

Got round 1 of ribs in the smoker! Here's a quick shot of them on the way out! 












image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ May 31, 2013


----------

